# كلمني بالهجايص



## bob (16 مارس 2011)

*سلام و نعمة ربنا يسوع
انا فكرت اعمل الموضوع ده علشان كذا سبب انه المصطلحات الدارجة الموجودة دلوقتي و منتشرة البعض مش فاهم منها حاجة و البعض فاكر انها شتيمة لكن هو الغرض الاول و الاخير منها هو علي راي سعيد صالح في مسرحية العيال كبرت " كلمنا الكلام الشعبي السلس ده كلمنا بالهجايص "
اهو انا بقي فكرت احط شوية هجايص و يا ريت انا معلوماتي محدودة فياريت لو حد عنده هجايص زيا دة يكتبها و انا حزودها علي الهجايص بتاعتي ههههههههههههههههه
نبدء و نقول بسم الله
اول واحد حبيت احطه لان كان عليه جدل من بعض الاخوة
 "الواحد المفروض ميدوس علي الزوزا بتاعه صاحبه" والمعني ان لو صحبك حب يرتبط بواحده و انت حتي لو كنت بتفكر تصرف نظرك علي طول
"ريح ضهرك"يعني كلامك مش عاجبني
"فكك مني "او" هسك بعيد " او سكتك خضرا "او "اسلك"او"اطلع من دماغي" يعني ابعد عني (هزار)
"برنجي "او "معلم"او"جنتل"او"برنس"او"عمي و عم عيالي "يعني يا صاحبي
"هسك"او"سيس مع احترامي للانجليزي بتاعها "او"لعين"او"سحلبة"او"سحلبيس" يعني شتيمة رقيقة لا ترقي للمستوي المحظور
"تيييييييييت"شتيمة ترقي للمستوي و حظفت من المنتاج
"ابح"او"صباحوا"او"صبح صبح" تستخدم لالقاء السلام في اي وقت مع اهمال عامل الوقت هههههههههههههه
"بامانه ماهو راجع"او"صدقني عيب الكلام ده" يعني انا بلزقلك كلامي و خلاص
ده بصراحة اللي افتكرتوا لغاية دلوقتي بس ليه في كتير يا ريت لو حد عنده هجايص يقول و انا ازودها
اضافه عمنا كريتيك
خليك فى كوزك لما نعوذك,اركن على الجركن,خليك فى كوبايتك لما نشوف ايه حكايتك
التلاتة دول معناهم اركن على جنب
اعمل عبده ,اعمل من بنها, نفض , احلق ,اقلب
منعناهم سيبك منه و اهملوا
عبد الراشق (و تنطق "عب راشق" ههههههههه) و عب لازق
يعنى حد لزقة و تقيل على القلب
و كمان تقدر تستخدمها مع اى حاجة :عب ساكت مثلا (عب + اى صفة)
(سسسسسسس), و الله يسهلوا , الله يباركلوا , الله يحنن عليك , سيدى يا سيدى , مش هتكلم انا , اللى اداك يدينا , كدة الكلام اختلف (مع مراعاة التأثيرات الحركية و الفيس لانجودج)
دول لما يكون حد بيتكلم فى التليفون و شكيت انه بيكلم الجيرل فريند ...او لما يقف مع واحدة و تحب تناغشه

مهيس (بشد الياء) , مشهيص , عامل دماغ عالية , عاملة دماغ متكلفة , مكبر الجمجمة , عامل دماغ لوز ,مكبر الدى و مروق الجى
دى معناها ان واحد مفرفش زيادة عن اللزوم (كأنه سكران لكن بهزار)
و اضافات تانية من عندي
الله يرحموا كان بيشرب البيبسي في اوله و الله يرحموا كان بيعدي من تحت الطبلية و اقف و الله يرحموا بيلحس التليفزيون بعد اعلان الشكولاتة و الله يرحموا كان بيقول علي المياه وتر و المقصود منها هو افتكر اصلك بدل ما تتنطط عليا
و في كمان اوبا و اوبش و كده الكلام كبير و عيب يا جماعة اللي بيتقال ده و معناها فقط التسخيييييييييييييييييييييييين

كولة مش بتتشم بس معناها لازق مش عايز يمشي
اضافات سندريلا  
بيس يا مان و اصلى و هارش و قاري 
و معناها فاهم و حاضر و علم و done
الشاب الفانكى و توووكاو يالذيذ يارايق و جيرسي واكل الجو و ايريال بيوفي بواعده
ده كلام مدح ههههههههههه و لما الشب يكون بيحلو و يلذ و بيلذق(بيهزر)
اقوال القراء ههههههههههههه
فوكك من اللى بيشوكك يعني كبر دماغك 
قديم فحت معناها قديم جدا
متربه يعني مركونة (او مش حلوة)
ده بقي مستورد " اطلع من راسي و سكر الباب " وبينحكى لما تكون مش طايق تسمع اللي قدامك شو عم يحكي

اخيرا ارجو منكم الدعاء ههههههههههههههه


*


----------



## روزي86 (16 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههه

كلام كتير اوي اول مره اعرفه بس عرفته انهارده هههههههه

وفي كلام سمعته بس كنت مش بفهمه اوي وبكون عارفه انه هزار وخلاص 

عموما هتابع باقي المصطلحات ههههههه​


----------



## Critic (16 مارس 2011)

*خد عندك يا برنس :*

*خليك فى كوزلك لما نعوذك,اركن على الجركن,خليك فى كوبايتك لما نشوف ايه حكايتك*
*التلاتة دول معناهم اركن على جنب*

*اعمل عبده ,اعمل من بنها, نفض , احلق ,اقلب*
*منعناهم سيبك منه و اهملوا*

*عبد الراشق (و تنطق "عب راشق" ههههههههه) و عب لازق*
*يعنى حد لزقة و تقيل على القلب*
* و كمان تقدر تستخدمها مع اى حاجة :عب ساكت مثلا (عب + اى صفة)*

*(سسسسسسس), و الله يسهلوا , الله يباركلوا , الله يحنن عليك , سيدى يا سيدى , مش هتكلم انا , اللى اداك يدينا , كدة الكلام اختلف (مع مراعاة التأثيرات الحركية و الفيس لانجودج)*
*دول لما يكون حد بيتكلم فى التليفون و شكيت انه بيكلم الجيرل فريند ...او لما يقف مع واحدة و تحب تناغشه*

*لما افتكر حاجة تانى هكتبها*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
مووووووضع تحففففففة
واضافتك ياكريتيك جمييلة
وليها عودة لو افتكرت حاجة بقا​*


----------



## Rosetta (16 مارس 2011)

*طيب ممكن سؤال في الأول :
هو شو يعني هجايص؟ :t9:​*


----------



## bob (16 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *طيب ممكن سؤال في الأول :
> هو شو يعني هجايص؟ :t9:​*


*هههههههههههه يبدو كده حارجع اغير مفهومي عن العربي 
هجايص يعني كلام شعبي و كلام عامي او كلام هزار
*


----------



## Rosetta (16 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *هههههههههههه يبدو كده حارجع اغير مفهومي عن العربي
> هجايص يعني كلام شعبي و كلام عامي او كلام هزار
> *



*اهااااااااا خلص وصلت 
مرسي يا بوب معلش عذرا لاختلاف اللهجات هههههههه ​*


----------



## Critic (16 مارس 2011)

*



هههههههههههههههههههههه
مووووووضع تحففففففة
واضافتك ياكريتيك جمييلة
وليها عودة لو افتكرت حاجة بقا

أنقر للتوسيع...

اتبرعى بأى تهجيص ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Critic (16 مارس 2011)

*مهيس (بشد الياء) , مشهيص , عامل دماغ عالية , عاملة دماغ متكلفة , مكبر الجمجمة , عامل دماغ لوز ,مكبر الدى و مروق الجى*
*دى معناها ان واحد مفرفش زيادة عن اللزوم (كأنه سكران لكن بهزار)*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 مارس 2011)

Critic قال:


> *
> اتبرعى بأى تهجيص ههههههههههههه​*





*هههههههههه
هقعد افتكرلكم كام حاجة كدة
دة لو مش طلع متكرر وهاجى اتبرع حاتر :99:​*


----------



## bob (16 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> كلام كتير اوي اول مره اعرفه بس عرفته انهارده هههههههه
> 
> ...


*شكرا روزي علي مرورك
طيب اي هجايص مش فهماها ابعتي حتلاقي كله يرد عليكي *


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 مارس 2011)

*فيه كمان
بييييييييييييس يا مان و  
اصلىىىىىىىىى
هههههههههههههه

وبسمع كمان
الشاب الفانكى و توووكا
و يالذيذ يارايق
​*


----------



## bob (16 مارس 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *فيه كمان
> بييييييييييييس يا مان و
> اصلىىىىىىىىى
> هههههههههههههه
> ...


*شكرا ليكي سندريلا ايوه كده عايزين كل الناس تتكلم بالهجايص
حزود كلامك*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *شكرا ليكي سندريلا ايوه كده عايزين كل الناس تتكلم بالهجايص
> حزود كلامك*





*فيه كمان
فوكك من اللى بيشوكك

معلشى بنقطك كلمة كلمة بقا ​*


----------



## bob (16 مارس 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *فيه كمان
> فوكك من اللى بيشوكك
> 
> معلشى بنقطك كلمة كلمة بقا ​*


*طيب بيس مش مهم حبقي اجمع كله و اضيفه مرة واحدة *


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *طيب بيس مش مهم حبقي اجمع كله و اضيفه مرة واحدة *





*ربنا يخليك للشعب :t33:​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (16 مارس 2011)

كلام الموضة


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 مارس 2011)

:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
جامدين جدا بجد
فى حاجات مكنتش اعرفها
عجبتنى الزوزا بتاعة صاحبك ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## marcelino (16 مارس 2011)

*على فكره الكلام دة قددددددييييييييم فحت

ابقى ضيف فحت دى بقى بس بدون تفسير هههههههههه
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (16 مارس 2011)

*ههههههه
كلام غريب جدا واول مرة اعرفة 
ميرسى بوب

*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههههه
ميرسي علي المعلومات الجديده دي

اصلي مش بستخدم غير كلمه الله يسهلوا بس
ههههههههه


----------



## bob (16 مارس 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> كلام الموضة


*ههههههههههه شكرا ليك جدا اخي سعيد(حبيب يسوع)*


----------



## bob (16 مارس 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
> جامدين جدا بجد
> فى حاجات مكنتش اعرفها
> عجبتنى الزوزا بتاعة صاحبك ههههههههههههههه​


*هههههههههه شكرا كوكي ليكي 
و اديكي اتعلمتي اللغة 
انا مش ممكن ادوس علي الزوزا بتاعه صاحبي*


----------



## bob (16 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *على فكره الكلام دة قددددددييييييييم فحت
> 
> ابقى ضيف فحت دى بقى بس بدون تفسير هههههههههه
> *​


*ههههههههههه طيب يا عمنا مش عايز تقول هجايص جديدة؟؟؟؟؟؟
شكرا ليك مارسو*


----------



## god love 2011 (17 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
ده انا طلعت معرفش حاجه
ههههههههههههههههههه
ف حاجات كنت بسمعها ومش بدقق ف معناها
لانى عارفه ان ده هزار
بس عرفت دلوقتى
ده انا طلعت
انا غلبان
ميرسى كتير ع المعلومات​*


----------



## Alexander.t (17 مارس 2011)

*تصدق انا لسه صاحى ومهيبر اخر حاجه لانى بقالى يومين منمتش
هفوق بس كده وارجعلك 
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 مارس 2011)

_متابع يا برنس _
_ولو فى اى حاجه هرجعلك _
_ههههههههههه _
_تمام الموضوع ده _​


----------



## HappyButterfly (17 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*اول مرة اعرف الكلام ده ومعناه*
*خلاص اى مصطلح هسمعه هاجى اسألك عليه يا بوب*
*لما كان حد يقولى اصلى كنت بقوله ميرسى الاقيهم بيضحكوا*
*مش عارفة ليه*
*طلعت مش بعرف ف لغة العصر*
*ميرسى للغة الهجايص*
*متابعة معاك عشان اعرف اللغة الجديدة*​


----------



## bob (17 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *اهااااااااا خلص وصلت
> مرسي يا بوب معلش عذرا لاختلاف اللهجات هههههههه ​*


*
ههههههههههه لا روزيتا مفيش مشكلة المهم تصدري الحاجات دي بلدك*
*شكرا لمرورك*


----------



## bob (17 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *ههههههه
> كلام غريب جدا واول مرة اعرفة
> ميرسى بوب
> 
> *​


*اي خدمة مانا مانا دايما عندنا الجديد
شكرا لمرورك*


----------



## bob (17 مارس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> ميرسي علي المعلومات الجديده دي
> 
> اصلي مش بستخدم غير كلمه الله يسهلوا بس
> ههههههههه


*طيب بيس جالك البدايل الكتير اهو مش حارمك من حاجة 
شكرا لمرورك*


----------



## bob (17 مارس 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ده انا طلعت معرفش حاجه
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ف حاجات كنت بسمعها ومش بدقق ف معناها
> ...


*هههههههههههه اي خدمة عندنا الجديد 
خدمة الاستفسار 24 ساعة و اسعارنا حنينة هههههههه
شكرا لمرورك*


----------



## bob (17 مارس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *تصدق انا لسه صاحى ومهيبر اخر حاجه لانى بقالى يومين منمتش
> هفوق بس كده وارجعلك
> *


*مستنيك و مستني اي هجايص جديدة*


----------



## bob (17 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _متابع يا برنس _
> _ولو فى اى حاجه هرجعلك _
> _ههههههههههه _
> _تمام الموضوع ده _​


*بيس يا برنجي هو ده الكلام اتبرع و لو بتهجيصة
شكرا لمرورك*


----------



## bob (17 مارس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *اول مرة اعرف الكلام ده ومعناه*
> *خلاص اى مصطلح هسمعه هاجى اسألك عليه يا بوب*
> *لما كان حد يقولى اصلى كنت بقوله ميرسى الاقيهم بيضحكوا*
> ...


*ههههههههههههههه اي استفسار انا في الخدمة علشان محدش يضحك عليكي تاني 
لسنا الوحيدين و لكننا متميزين
شكرا لمرورك*


----------



## Desert Rose (17 مارس 2011)

*هههههه طبعا الموضوع ده معمول مخصوص علشانى والدليل اهو *




bob قال:


> *
> 
> نبدء و نقول بسم الله
> اول واحد حبيت احطه لان كان عليه جدل من بعض الاخوة
> ...



*بس انا نانسى مش اخوة هههههههههههه

بس تصدق يابوب انا مش فاهمه ولا كلمة من اللى انت كاتبه حتى الشرح مش فاهماه 
شكلى عايزة دروس خصوصية مش هنفع انا كده ههههههه
سؤال بقى بسيط ,يعنى ايه هجايص اساسا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## Desert Rose (18 مارس 2011)

Critic قال:


> *خد عندك يا برنس :*
> 
> *خليك فى كوزلك لما نعوذك,اركن على الجركن,خليك فى كوبايتك لما نشوف ايه حكايتك*
> *التلاتة دول معناهم اركن على جنب*
> ...



*ههههههههههههه انا هموت من الضحك 
ايه الكلام ده انا اول مرة اسمعه ,انا حاسة انكوا بتتكلموا على لغة تانية انا مش عارفاها 
هههههههههههه عب راشق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ههههههههههههههه
موتتنى ديه
*


----------



## Desert Rose (18 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *
> كولة مش بتتشم بس معناها لازق مش عايز يمشي
> 
> *



*يعنى طبعا بغض النظر عن انى مش فاهمه الموضوع كله 
بس الجملة ديه بالذات مش عارفه اقراها حتى 
يعنى كولة ديه ؟؟؟؟كوكا كولا يعنى ولاشويبس ولا ايه ؟؟؟ههههههههه
*


----------



## menasonjesus (18 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههههه بجد الموضوع ده جامد وبيقبلني كتير قوي انا هقول حاجه دي الي فكرها دلوقتي 
لما بت تيجي كل شويه تكلم معاك لدرجة انها تخنقك بيقولولها يا متربه يا امو بوز ناشف (متربه)يعني مركونه
(بوزها ناشف) تعني انها فقريه ومحدش بيبصلها​


----------



## Critic (18 مارس 2011)

*



عب راشق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ههههههههههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

**يعنى فى اى وقفة انت واقفها مع اصحابك تلاقيه يرشق من اى حتة و يطلع و يزلقلك ههههههههه*


----------



## Desert Rose (18 مارس 2011)

Critic قال:


> *يعنى فى اى وقفة انت واقفها مع اصحابك تلاقيه يرشق من اى حتة و يطلع و يزلقلك ههههههههه*



*يعنى بجد الترجمة عايزة ترجمة ههههههههههههه
حد بقى يتبرع ويدينى دروس خصوصية لو سمحتوا 
*


----------



## Critic (18 مارس 2011)

*رشق *
*يرشق*
*رشقا*

*يعنى مثلا لما تنشن او تحدف خنجر او سهم على هدف معين و يجى بالظبط بيتقال "رشق"*
*ف "عب راشق"*
*ده اللى راشق معاك على طول بيطلعلك من تحت الارض هو و عب لازق هههههههههه*


----------



## Rosetta (18 مارس 2011)

*في مصطلح عنا بيقول " اطلع من راسي و سكر الباب " 
وبينحكى لما تكون مش طايق تسمع اللي قدامك شو عم يحكي :smile01​*


----------



## Desert Rose (18 مارس 2011)

Critic قال:


> *رشق *
> *يرشق*
> *رشقا*
> 
> ...


*
وااااو والكلام ده من لسان العرب ولا المحيط ولا مختار الصحاح؟ 
هههههههههه انتوا هتنسونى العربى اللى ليا قرن بحفظ فيه 
ابعدوا عنى انصرفوا هههههههههه
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *طيب بيس جالك البدايل الكتير اهو مش حارمك من حاجة
> شكرا لمرورك*



اه جالي البديل وكمان عرفت حاجات جديده
اول مره اعرفها بصراحه ولا حتي سمعتها قبل

وربنا يخليك يا بوب
بس والنبي بعد ما تخلصوا وتجمعوا الكلمات والاقوال
ابقي اعمل قاموس الكلمه او الجمله وترجمتها
عشان نبقي في المود معاكم
احنا اخواتكم برده وعيب نبقي مش فاهمين لغه العصر الحديث دي
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## bob (18 مارس 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههه طبعا الموضوع ده معمول مخصوص علشانى والدليل اهو *
> *بس انا نانسى مش اخوة هههههههههههه
> 
> بس تصدق يابوب انا مش فاهمه ولا كلمة من اللى انت كاتبه حتى الشرح مش فاهماه
> ...


*مممممممممممم مفيش امل اكيد طبعا كنت اقصدك انت ههههههههههههه
انت محتاجة جهد مكثف و عمل مستمر علي تعلم الهجايص 
اما الهجايص دي يعني الكلام الشعبي بتاع الحركات ههههههههه*


----------



## bob (18 مارس 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه انا هموت من الضحك
> ايه الكلام ده انا اول مرة اسمعه ,انا حاسة انكوا بتتكلموا على لغة تانية انا مش عارفاها
> هههههههههههه عب راشق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ههههههههههههههه
> موتتنى ديه
> *


*يا ريتك تستفيدي بدل ما تخدي كل حاجة هزار كده ههههههههههههه*


----------



## bob (18 مارس 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *يعنى طبعا بغض النظر عن انى مش فاهمه الموضوع كله
> بس الجملة ديه بالذات مش عارفه اقراها حتى
> يعنى كولة ديه ؟؟؟؟كوكا كولا يعنى ولاشويبس ولا ايه ؟؟؟ههههههههه
> *


*كولة دي يعني زي الصمغ كده لزق نوع من اللاصق
اسئلتك كترت علي فكرة *


----------



## bob (18 مارس 2011)

menasonjesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههه بجد الموضوع ده جامد وبيقبلني كتير قوي انا هقول حاجه دي الي فكرها دلوقتي
> لما بت تيجي كل شويه تكلم معاك لدرجة انها تخنقك بيقولولها يا متربه يا امو بوز ناشف (متربه)يعني مركونه
> (بوزها ناشف) تعني انها فقريه ومحدش بيبصلها​


*هههههههههههههه حزودها يا مينا 
شكرا لمرورك*


----------



## bob (18 مارس 2011)

Critic قال:


> *رشق *
> *يرشق*
> *رشقا*
> 
> ...


*ممممممممممم صدقني يا كريتيك ولا كانك قلت حاجة 
العربي ضعيف اوي عند حد صاحبنا*
*ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## bob (18 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *في مصطلح عنا بيقول " اطلع من راسي و سكر الباب "
> وبينحكى لما تكون مش طايق تسمع اللي قدامك شو عم يحكي :smile01​*


*هههههههههههههههه ايوه كده يا روزيتا ادخلي في المود
هو ده المطلوب علشان نستورد من عندكم شوية هجايص*


----------



## bob (18 مارس 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *
> وااااو والكلام ده من لسان العرب ولا المحيط ولا مختار الصحاح؟
> هههههههههه انتوا هتنسونى العربى اللى ليا قرن بحفظ فيه
> ابعدوا عنى انصرفوا هههههههههه
> *


*مش قد العفريت متحضريهوش 
و لو حضرتي و مش عارف تصرفيه تستحملي ازاه
هههههههههه يا ريت تتعلمي حاجة من الموضوع*


----------



## bob (18 مارس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> اه جالي البديل وكمان عرفت حاجات جديده
> اول مره اعرفها بصراحه ولا حتي سمعتها قبل
> وربنا يخليك يا بوب
> بس والنبي بعد ما تخلصوا وتجمعوا الكلمات والاقوال
> ...


*هههههههههه بيس يا جوسبل بصي عايزك بقي تتنططي بقي بكام كلمه كده علشان يقولوا عليكي انك تعرفي اللغة هههههههههههههه
و الموضوع موجود اهو خدي منه اللي يناسب المواقف 
و اي كلمه مش عارفاها انا في الخدمة 24 ساعة*


----------



## sparrow (18 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههههه
بصراحه افادك الله
هتكسب في الغلابه الي زيينا ثواب لاننا طبعا اغلب الكلام دا ولا عرفينه 
متابعين معاك يا بوب


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *هههههههههه بيس يا جوسبل بصي عايزك بقي تتنططي بقي بكام كلمه كده علشان يقولوا عليكي انك تعرفي اللغة هههههههههههههه
> و الموضوع موجود اهو خدي منه اللي يناسب المواقف
> و اي كلمه مش عارفاها انا في الخدمة 24 ساعة*




دا انا هتنطط واتنطط كمان
خلاص بقي عندي خلفيه علي اللغه الحديثه
ومصطلحات جامده اخر حاجه
ههههههههههههه
روح يا بوب ربنا يوقعك فالغلابه دايما
 ويخليك ليهم 
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## bob (18 مارس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> بصراحه افادك الله
> هتكسب في الغلابه الي زيينا ثواب لاننا طبعا اغلب الكلام دا ولا عرفينه
> متابعين معاك يا بوب


*ههههههههههههه شكرا ليكي سبارو
 لازم تكوني عارفه اللغة علشان تتعملي مع اي حد 
خليكي متابعة و لسه اكيد في جديد جي في السكة 
شكرا لمرورك*


----------



## bob (18 مارس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> دا انا هتنطط واتنطط كمان
> خلاص بقي عندي خلفيه علي اللغه الحديثه
> ومصطلحات جامده اخر حاجه
> ههههههههههههه
> ...


*هههههههههه شكرا جوسبل 
انا كده اموت و انا مستريح بعد ما افدت الغلابة ههههههههه
و سلمت العلم اللي ممكن تتعلمي منه ههههههههههه*


----------



## Desert Rose (18 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *كولة دي يعني زي الصمغ كده لزق نوع من اللاصق
> اسئلتك كترت علي فكرة *


*
ااااااااه الكولة عارفاها ده انا حتى بحب ريحتها ههههههههههه
*


----------



## Desert Rose (18 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *ممممممممممم صدقني يا كريتيك ولا كانك قلت حاجة
> العربي ضعيف اوي عند حد صاحبنا*
> *ههههههههههههههههه*



*طيب ليه كده ؟ ليه الاحباط ده ؟؟؟
خلى بالك انت جبت سيرة العربى بتاعى وديه مسألة شرف بالنسبة ليا مش احب حد يجيب سيرته هههههههههه
وبعدين انت مضطهدنى على فكرة ديه مش طريقة تعليم بالراحة شوية 
*


----------



## bob (18 مارس 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *
> ااااااااه الكولة عارفاها ده انا حتى بحب ريحتها ههههههههههه
> *


*اه شم بس و لا ادمان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*الله على الثقافات المتنوعة *
*تصدق عندى كتاب فى كلام من ده كتيييييييييييييييييير*
*هابقى انقشلك كام كلمة كده ههههههههههه*​


----------



## bob (19 مارس 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *طيب ليه كده ؟ ليه الاحباط ده ؟؟؟
> خلى بالك انت جبت سيرة العربى بتاعى وديه مسألة شرف بالنسبة ليا مش احب حد يجيب سيرته هههههههههه
> وبعدين انت مضطهدنى على فكرة ديه مش طريقة تعليم بالراحة شوية
> *


*لا خلاص ههههههههههههه
بس بطلي هزار شوية و ركزي علشان تتعلمي و تتنفخي علي سكان بلدكم هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## bilseka (19 مارس 2011)

موضوع فكرته تحفة اخر تلات اربع حاجات


----------



## Desert Rose (19 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *اه شم بس و لا ادمان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



*هههههههه لا حقن *


----------



## Desert Rose (19 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *لا خلاص ههههههههههههه
> بس بطلي هزار شوية و ركزي علشان تتعلمي و تتنفخي علي سكان بلدكم هههههههههههههههههه*



*حاضر يا استاذ هركز وهذاكر كويس 
انا كده اتعلمت اول كلمة عب راشق يعنى حد رخم بيبقى موجود فى 
كل مكان ويطلعلى من كل حته ,صح كده ؟
*


----------



## bob (19 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *الله على الثقافات المتنوعة *
> *تصدق عندى كتاب فى كلام من ده كتيييييييييييييييييير*
> *هابقى انقشلك كام كلمة كده ههههههههههه*​


*ههههههههههههه يا ريت ينوبك في ثواب 
انا غلبان و مستني حاجات جديدة اتعلم منها
شكرا لمرورك بنت العدرا*


----------



## bob (19 مارس 2011)

bilseka قال:


> موضوع فكرته تحفة اخر تلات اربع حاجات


*شكرا جدا اخي bilseka
و التحفة مرورك الرائع*


----------



## bob (19 مارس 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههه لا حقن *


*ممممممممم شغلتك يعني مفيش تعب ههههههههههه*


----------



## bob (19 مارس 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *حاضر يا استاذ هركز وهذاكر كويس
> انا كده اتعلمت اول كلمة عب راشق يعنى حد رخم بيبقى موجود فى
> كل مكان ويطلعلى من كل حته ,صح كده ؟
> *


*هههههههههه excellent 30:30:30:30:
لا يجي منك*


----------



## bob (24 مارس 2011)

*نظرا لضعف اللغة التهجيصية عند الاعضاء فقلت ارفع الموضوع تاني لغرض التعلم و رزقي علي الله*


----------



## HappyButterfly (24 مارس 2011)

*بما انك رفعت الموضوع
قولى ونبى كلمة ريحى ضهرك دى يعنى اية بقى بالعربى بتاعنا 
احسن مش بحب اكون مش فاهمة حاجة
*​


----------



## Rosetta (24 مارس 2011)

*عدنا من جديد لتبادل الثقافات في الهجايص بين الشعب الاردني و الشعب المصري ld:

أموت طخ بفرد مي : إذا حصل ان مرت عليك فتاة وبدك تزبطها 
تلعبش بعداد عمرك : إذا بدك تتطلع علي شخص بالعالي
صار يظرب اخماس في اسداس : عصب وبطل يجمع
ليش بتجمرك بحكياتي : تقال عندما يحاسبه احد عالكلمة
نظارة كعب فنجان : للنظارة السميكة جدآ
اغليها من هون لقلب وجهك 100 لون : يعني روح لنشطب ملامحك


نتمنى الافادة للجميـــــــــــــع :smile02
​*


----------



## bob (26 مارس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *بما انك رفعت الموضوع
> قولى ونبى كلمة ريحى ضهرك دى يعنى اية بقى بالعربى بتاعنا
> احسن مش بحب اكون مش فاهمة حاجة
> *​


*ههههههههههه بصي يا هابي 
بالعربي السلس بقي يعني كلامك ده في الهوا او ميكلش معايا
وصلت ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
انا مش فاهم كليات ايه بس اللي بترحوها و العربي ضعيف كده 
هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## bob (26 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *عدنا من جديد لتبادل الثقافات في الهجايص بين الشعب الاردني و الشعب المصري ld:
> 
> أموت طخ بفرد مي : إذا حصل ان مرت عليك فتاة وبدك تزبطها
> تلعبش بعداد عمرك : إذا بدك تتطلع علي شخص بالعالي
> ...


*شكرا ليكي روزيتا فعلا كلامك حكم بس انا واجهت صعبوبة في حاجة بس
أموت طخ بفرد مي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ يعني ايه بالعربي ههههههههههههه
يعني اموت و عارفها ايه الباقي بقي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هههههههههههههه
و شكرا لتبادل الثقافات هههههههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

يلا يلا عايزه اذاكر اكتر عشان افهم الكلام ده​ 
عشان في حد بيقوله وانا باجي اغش عشان ارد عليه ههههههههههههه​ 
وهو عارف نفسه بقي​


----------



## Rosetta (27 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *شكرا ليكي روزيتا فعلا كلامك حكم بس انا واجهت صعبوبة في حاجة بس
> أموت طخ بفرد مي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ يعني ايه بالعربي ههههههههههههه
> يعني اموت و عارفها ايه الباقي بقي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هههههههههههههه
> و شكرا لتبادل الثقافات هههههههههههه*


*
ههههههههه ماشي رح انزل الترجمة حالا 

أموت هاي عرفتها لحالك 
طخ يعني من الفعل طخ وهو اطلاق رصاصة من المسدس بس تشبيه مش تاخد المعنى الحرفي ههههههههه :t31:
فرد يعني مسدس :hlp:
ومي  يعني مي هههههههه ماء Water ​*


----------



## جيلان (31 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههههههه لا صراحة مسخرة يعنى فقر يعنى زى الفل يعنى بيس يا مان
هو ده الكلام الشِعبى الثِلث على رأى اسمو اييه
صحيح سمعتو عن قاموس الروشنة الى نزل من فترة ده؟*


----------



## جيلان (31 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *
> ههههههههه ماشي رح انزل الترجمة حالا
> 
> أموت هاي عرفتها لحالك
> ...



زى ( اموت انا واعيد السنة ) عندنا يعنى ههههههههههههه


----------



## bob (31 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> يلا يلا عايزه اذاكر اكتر عشان افهم الكلام ده​
> عشان في حد بيقوله وانا باجي اغش عشان ارد عليه ههههههههههههه​
> وهو عارف نفسه بقي​


*ذاكري علشان في تسميع قريب 
اما الشخص اللي بيتكلم كده و انت عايزه تردي عليه ده ممتاز*


----------



## bob (31 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *
> ههههههههه ماشي رح انزل الترجمة حالا
> 
> أموت هاي عرفتها لحالك
> ...


*يا سلام يا روزيتا المعني كان واضح مش عارف انا معرفتش ازاي
هههههههههههههه لا من ده عندنا قاموس كبير 
بس مش عايز افتح عين الشباب ازاي يعاكسوا البنات ههههههههههههه*


----------



## bob (31 مارس 2011)

جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه لا صراحة مسخرة يعنى فقر يعنى زى الفل يعنى بيس يا مان
> هو ده الكلام الشِعبى الثِلث على رأى اسمو اييه
> صحيح سمعتو عن قاموس الروشنة الى نزل من فترة ده؟*


*هههههههههههه ميرسي 
بيس يا وومان
لا مسمعتش لو عرفت فين ممكن ابقي اجيبها ههههههههه*


----------



## bob (31 مارس 2011)

جيلان قال:


> زى ( اموت انا واعيد السنة ) عندنا يعنى ههههههههههههه


*هههههههههههههه يا جامد انت يا بتاع المعاكسة يا خطر :new6::new6:*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 مارس 2011)

*يلا اقلبوا اليفطة لحد ما اجى اجيبلكوا شوية من القاموس اللى معايا هههههههه
*​


----------



## جيلان (31 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *هههههههههههه ميرسي
> بيس يا وومان
> لا مسمعتش لو عرفت فين ممكن ابقي اجيبها ههههههههه*




http://fowatown.jeeran.com/1.html

اادى قاموس الروشنة يا معلم


----------



## just member (31 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
انا بهايدا الشكل هتعلم البلطجة علي اصولها
بس لاز م ادرس هايدا الموضوع جيدا بما فية من مشاركات


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أبريل 2011)

*عدناااااااااااااااااا ها يابوب هتعلمنى ايه جديد ؟
استنى لما افتكر الكلمة اللى اتعلمتها ,تصدق نسيتها ؟
ااااه عب راشق ,صح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
طيب ديه اول كلمة ,ايه اللى بعدها ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ساعدنى اختك تلميذة خايبة 
*


----------



## bob (1 أبريل 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *يلا اقلبوا اليفطة لحد ما اجى اجيبلكوا شوية من القاموس اللى معايا هههههههه
> *​





جيلان قال:


> http://fowatown.jeeran.com/1.html
> 
> اادى قاموس الروشنة يا معلم


*:big61::big61::big61:
انا مش موافق علي الكلام ده اي  قاموس بيحاول يقلدني انا الاصل و الباقي تقليد :ab10::ab10::ab10: ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## bob (1 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا بهايدا الشكل هتعلم البلطجة علي اصولها
> بس لاز م ادرس هايدا الموضوع جيدا بما فية من مشاركات


*يا حبيبي ماهو مفيش غير البلطجة اللي ماشية دلوقتي :vava::vava:
اقرا و مستني استفساراتك ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## bob (1 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *عدناااااااااااااااااا ها يابوب هتعلمنى ايه جديد ؟
> استنى لما افتكر الكلمة اللى اتعلمتها ,تصدق نسيتها ؟
> ااااه عب راشق ,صح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> طيب ديه اول كلمة ,ايه اللى بعدها ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ساعدنى اختك تلميذة خايبة
> *





> *"فكك مني "او" هسك بعيد " او سكتك خضرا "او "اسلك"او"اطلع من دماغي" يعني ابعد عني (هزار)*


*دي حتفيديك ركزي و اكتبيها كذا مرة و هاجي اسمعلك ههههههههههههه*


----------



## محتاجة رحمتك (1 أبريل 2011)

انت جيبت في ملعبي 
دول عيال سكومنس - من ايام الشمعدان  بمعني لسه صغيرين 
عم القور  اللي عامل نفسه فاهم علي طول 
وعنها وقعد مكانها - وعندها وقعد جنبها - لما نحب نقصر في الكلام مع حد نرميها من غير اي مناسبه


----------

